

Santa Monica is becoming Silicon Beach - dirkdeman
http://www.latimes.com/business/realestate/la-fi-commre-tech-20111016,0,6170780.story?obref=obnetwork

======
tlrobinson
Arguably every beach is a silicon beach, since sand is composed mostly of
silicon dioxide.

But LA also has Silicone Valley...
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Fernando_Valley#Adult_enter...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Fernando_Valley#Adult_entertainment)

------
jpdoctor
Don't listen to the article! It's terrible here!

There's a big yellow ball in the sky making the place constantly warm, you
can't get any work done!

But seriously: Founder of Caltech had the Pepperdine property and decided to
put the school elsewhere so that more work would get done.

------
Axsuul
Should also mention that Hulu, MySpace, Fandango are also in that area

~~~
earbitscom
Chill, Grubwith.us, Earbits, Vokle, LaughStub (now TicketMob), BetterWorks,
DocStoc, Mahalo, LunchMoney, TopSpin, W4, Rubicon Project, and a whole lot
more. And that's just some of the ones I personally know on the west side.

~~~
dpe82
I believe Jason said recently he's moving Mahalo to Culver City because the
rent in Santa Monica is getting too high.

Or he's running out of runway. Or both.

------
kd1220
When the tech industry is booming the silicon epithet is wantonly attached to
any geographical feature. I remember back in 2000 when New York was becoming
"Silicon Alley", South Florida (Ft. Lauderdale - Boca Raton - West Palm Beach)
was "Silicon Beach", and Israel was forming a "Silicon Wadi." New York is
still mostly alleys, Florida mostly beaches and Israel mostly deserts; not
many glimmers of silicon remain. I bet this time around there will be "Silicon
Fjords" in Scandinavia and "Silicon Rainforests" in South America.

The tech industry will make beachheads in various places and eventually be
swallowed up and integrated into the industries that already dominate the
area.

------
tzm
We launched a startup at DEMO 2010 vowing to change e-commerce. We had an
office at the Santa Monica airport. My neighbor was David Ellison. My other
neighbor was Harrison Ford.

We pivoted and I left to focus on my own company in NY.

We often had meetings that involved major VCs and founders visiting the area.
I left the company with the impression that Santa Monica rocks and is
definitely "silicon beach".

------
kittxkat
that office looks amazing!

------
lclaude01
My office was on Main Street, Santa Monica for 5 years. Coming from NYC , the
sun , the beach ...wow...after the first year, it started to feel like
"groundhog day"...every day blue sky, sun, same stupid movie business
conversation, at the bars, with the young drunk girls wannabe movie star...the
guy above is so right. The sun , the beach, the drunk beautiful stupid girls
are just distractions. Took my bags and now back to the east coast dreaming of
the sun.

